# iść na górę vs iść do góry



## Rusak963

Hello,
I would like to ask, which of the phrases do you use, when , for example, you want to say that you are going upstairs? Is it 'idę na górę' or idę do góry'? I use the phrase 'idę na górę'. 
To be frank, I thought that 'iść do góry' was incorrect but after counsulting PWN's counselling centre (http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?kat=18&szukaj=gruchmanowej) it turns out that it is not.
Would you please comment on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PawelBierut

I also use the phrase _idę na górę_ in my opinion it refers to the destination that i'm going to... As I see it 'idę do góry' refers to the direction -- so what I'm usually saying is where I go  (what is my destination) instead of in which direction I go.


----------



## Faycelina

*I**ść na górę* you can use for example when you're in at least 2-floor-house. You're on the ground frool and the bathroom downstairs is occupied, you say "idź na górę do łazienki".

*Iść do góry* you can say in the city talking about direction. "Idź w górę/do góry ulicą Ślężną, za 200 m skręć w lewo".

So as PawelBierut said, it's about destination and direction  I just wanted to give you some examples.


----------



## majlo

I use both, interchangeably. Though, I'm inclined to say that I use the former much more often.


----------



## arturolczykowski

"I'm going upstairs" is always "Idę na górę" in the language I use.... ;-)


----------



## Faycelina

majlo said:


> I use both, interchangeably.


Would you really use *idę na górę* referring to direction (eg. street)?


----------



## majlo

No, Faycelina, I assumed that we were in a detached house.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Would it change anything if you were in semi-detached?


----------



## majlo

It would change something if I was in a terrace.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Not really unless you were in bungalow ;-)


----------



## majlo

A hut would also come in handy.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Now you are talking! Only in a bungalow and a hut you can't go upstairs.... ;-)


----------



## majlo

Inversion, my friend, inversion. 

Also, let's not forget about cabooses, shacks, cottages, shantys, hooches, and sheds.


----------



## Rusak963

Thanks for your replies.



majlo said:


> Inversion, my friend, inversion.
> 
> Also, let's not forget about cabooses, shacks, cottages, shantys, hooches, and sheds.



Let's not forget about cribs either.


----------

